# Are these probiotics ok for me?



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

hey guys, i've had IBS-D for several years now. i first got IBS-D from food poisoning and also became lactose intolerant at this time. i've tried so many anti-depressants out there it's not funny. imodium works well, but if i take it too often i run into problems with constipation. so now i'm looking at probiotics and have no clue on where to start.what should i look at? is this stuff expensive? can they make IBS-D worse?okay guys, i just got back from the store and bought these: herron acidopholous plus and inner health plus dairy free. http://www.herron.com.au/Products/General-Health/Acidophilus-Plusand http://innerhealth.com.au/content/product/inner-health-plus-dairy-freeare these going to work for me?when do i take them? at night, mornning? thanks all, appreciate any help.


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

i just read here that i need colustrum for everything to work? the dairy free version of inner health doesn't have colostrum. http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?/topic/128795-dr-albert-snow/page__st__20dr. snow recommended i avoid high fibre foods for 3-4 weeks. is this a good idea?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Anyone with daily D should avoid high insoluble fiber foods. Never heard of probiotics having to contain colostrum theory.As far as when to take probiotics.. I think some people say on an empty stomach is better??? But not sure.


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

oh ok.anyone else know much about it?


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

bump


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

ttt.anyone?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Unfortunately I don't recall many people talking about either of those brands, so I'm not sure how well they can work.Even with brands that have proven benefit in a clinical trial no one brand will work for everyone and there can be some trial and error to find the one that interacts best with both you and the colonic flora already established in there.I don't know much about any of the species listed so hard to make much of a guess as to how good they might be.


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

ok, thanks mate.


----------

